# Can you help me identify this chimney pipe



## rtagz (Dec 12, 2009)

I am trying to identify the brand of chimney pipe. The label has come off and I am looking to match some parts.  It is 6" ID, 8" OD. 36" length.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jeff S (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure looks like a Supervent made by Selkirk,if it is Lowe's in my area sells them - perhaps your area as well.


----------



## porkie (Dec 12, 2009)

This is not selkirk it is hart & coolie


----------



## rtagz (Dec 12, 2009)

I already checked the Selkirk, its def not that.  I will look into the H & C, thanks.  Do you know if parts are still available for that brand?


----------



## rtagz (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks all, it looks like it is an older model Hart & Cooley model TD.


----------



## Fins59 (Dec 16, 2009)

It could be Metalbestos.  Looks like the same pipe I am using.


----------



## Fins59 (Dec 16, 2009)

Just googled Metalbestos.  Looks like it is made by Selkirk.  I installed my Metalbestos back in early '80's and never heard of Selkirk 'til now.  Your pipe sure looks like my Metalbestos pipe though.  

Have to share this. I purchased 10 36" pieces of this insulated Metalbestos stove pipe for $5 bucks a piece (back in the '80's).  Got them from a Wausau Homes (local builder) warehouse.  They had a few dings in them which didn't hurt the performance.


----------



## rtagz (Dec 16, 2009)

It is Hart & Cooley, first off, its 30" not 36" my bad, I never measured just eyed it up. I sent pictures to H&C, they confirmed it is the old model TD.


----------

